# Internet Problem mit Suse 9.2 Prof



## Draxx (14. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe das problem das ich manche Seiten wie http://www.google.de nicht aufrufen kann aber diese mit ihrer Direkten Ip Anzeigen kann.Ich bin neu in Linux und habe schon im Chat Hilfe gesucht. Leider nichts, ich habe ein Router der Internet macht und DHCP ist also denn Rechnern Ips gibt.


Falls ich noch was braucht sagt bescheit

HILFÄ   

Mfg Draxx


----------



## Sway (15. Februar 2005)

Dir fehlen die Nameserver. Such einfach mal nach den Nameserver IPs deines Internetanbieters und trage die mit einem Editor (als root) in die /etc/resolv.conf ein.
Das ganze sollte dann so aussehen


```
search
nameserver 145.253.2.196
nameserver 195.50.140.250
```

Bei dem meisten Routern kannst du aber auch die IP des Router eintragen, da diese die Nameserver automatisch beim anwählen übermittelt werden.


----------



## Draxx (15. Februar 2005)

Ich habe das jetzt:

search
nameserver 192.168.0.1 

weil mein router dns von t-online ja bekommt. aber es geht trotzdem nicht


----------



## dritter (15. Februar 2005)

Tja. Dann ist dein Router wohl kein gültiger Nameserver, bzw. läuft keiner drauf. Dann musst Du dort die von T-Online eintragen... Dann sollte es auch funktionieren.


----------



## Sinac (15. Februar 2005)

Oder trag irgendeine ein, z.B. 212.7.148.65 oder 212.7.148.97


----------



## Draxx (15. Februar 2005)

jo nachdem ich das so gemacht habe :
search
nameserver 212.7.148.65

geht es jetzt nur noch eine frage wie kriege ich es hin das mein netzwerk wieder geht weil ich habe einen windowsrechner mit der ip 192.168.0.2 und kann auch pingen aber kann in der Netzwerkumgebung von Linux nichts finden und aber auch nicht bei Windows


----------



## Sinac (15. Februar 2005)

Also in der Windows klar nicht, dafür musst du den Samba Server auf Linux installieren. Anders herum sollte es gehen, vielleicht musst du smbclient installieren.


----------



## Draxx (15. Februar 2005)

Der ist schon drauf denn habe ich ja schon eingestellt naja ich meine ich habe Arbeitsgruppe eingetippt mehr kann man nicht, oder?


----------



## ocb (16. Februar 2005)

Wie sieht denn Deine smb.conf aus?

P.S.: Wenn Dein Router tatsächlich per DHCP IPs vergibt, sollte er auch den Nameserver von alleine eintragen...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Februar 2005)

Hast Du "nur" 'ne Arbeitsgruppe oder eine Domain?


----------



## Helmut Klein (16. Februar 2005)

Falls du KDE nutzt kannst du auf die Freigaben per "smb://192.168.0.2" im Konqueror zugreifen.


----------



## Draxx (16. Februar 2005)

so sieht die smb.conf aus :

```
[global]
	workgroup = Arbeitsgruppe
	printing = cups
	printcap name = cups
	printcap cache time = 750
	cups options = raw
	printer admin = @ntadmin, root, administrator
	username map = /etc/samba/smbusers
	map to guest = Bad User
	include = /etc/samba/dhcp.conf
	logon path = \\%L\profiles\.msprofile
	logon home = \\%L\%U\.9xprofile
	logon drive = P:
	security = user
	encrypt passwords = yes
	ldap idmap suffix = ou=Idmap
	ldap machine suffix = ou=Computers
	wins support = yes
	ldap suffix = dc=example,dc=com
	passdb backend = smbpasswd
	add machine script = /usr/sbin/useradd  -c Machine -d /var/lib/nobody -s /bin/false %m$
	domain logons = yes
	domain master = yes
	local master = yes
	os level = 65
	preferred master = yes

[homes]
	comment = Home Directories
	valid users = %S
	browseable = no
	read only = no
	inherit acls = yes

[profiles]
	comment = Network Profiles Service
	path = %H
	read only = no
	store dos attributes = yes
	create mask = 0600
	directory mask = 0700

[users]
	comment = All users
	path = /home
	read only = no
	inherit acls = yes
	veto files = /aquota.user/groups/shares/

[groups]
	comment = All groups
	path = /home/groups
	read only = no
	inherit acls = yes

[pdf]
	comment = PDF creator
	path = /var/tmp
	printable = yes
	print command = /usr/bin/smbprngenpdf -J '%J' -c %c -s %s -u '%u' -z %z
	create mask = 0600

[printers]
	comment = All Printers
	path = /var/tmp
	printable = yes
	create mask = 0600
	browseable = no

[print$]
	comment = Printer Drivers
	path = /var/lib/samba/drivers
	write list = @ntadmin root
	force group = ntadmin
	create mask = 0664
	directory mask = 0775

[web]
	comment = Web
	path = /srv/www/htdocs/
	writeable = yes
```




und ich habe nur eine Arbeitsgruppe keine Domain


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Februar 2005)

Dein Samba ist als Domain Controller konfiguriert.
Mit den Einstellungen kannst Du 'ne Domain bauen wo sich Deine Windows-Clients nach dem Hochfahren anmelden. Mit Logon-Scripts und allem Quatsch.
Als Master Browser im SMB-Netz fungiert der auch und auch als WINS-Server.
Also wirklich alles was ein Domain Controller so macht, nur Logon-Scripts hast Du nicht angegeben. 

Willst Du den Linux-Rechner so betreiben oder auch als ganz normalen Client in der Arbeitsgruppe? Falls nur als Client kannst Du einige Parameter rausschmeissen, bzw. aendern.


----------



## Draxx (17. Februar 2005)

in meinem Netzwerk soll er nur als client arbeiten ist aber server welche sachen können denn raus bzw. muss ich ändern?


----------



## Draxx (19. Februar 2005)

Bitte helft mir doch    *sry for push up*


----------



## Draxx (20. Februar 2005)

Leute bitte bitte helft mir doch


----------



## Sway (20. Februar 2005)

So langsam reichts!
Wenn die jemand hier helfen kann, wird er es tun. Am besten du machst einen neuen Beitrag, in dem du den bisherigen Stand postet. Wenn ein Beitrag mit 0 Antworten im Board schwirrt und das ganze einen aussagekräftigen Titel hat schaut sicher einer mehr rein.

Achja, in der Zwischenzeit   und    und ganz Wichtig


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Februar 2005)

Hab mir grad mal Deine smb.conf in's Notepad gepostet und werd sie mal zerlegen.
Kann natuerlich sein, dass ich evtl. hier und da noch was uebersehe, vielleicht find ich heut Abend die Zeit mal in meine smb.conf zu schauen wenn ich Feierabend hab.
Bin hier auf der Arbeit leider an Windows gebunden.  

Nachtrag: By the way, ich glaub vom 17. bis zum 20. waere es doch sicher moeglich gewesen die Informationen zum Beispiel aus der manpage zur smb.conf zu entnehmen, oder auf samba.org in die Dokumentation zu schauen.
Dann braucht man auch den Beitrag nicht hochpushen. 

Nachtrag 2: Da ich im Moment auf der Arbeit und grad was viel zu tun hab werd ich einfach heute Abend mal meine smb.conf posten.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Februar 2005)

Hier, wie angedroht, meine smb.conf
Was Du noch aendern musst ist der security-level. Je nachdem ob Du bestimmten Usern den Zugriff erlauben willst (security=user) oder ob Du einfach freigeben willst und bei Bedarf ein Passwort auf die Freigabe vergeben willst (security=share).
Das sollte Dir dann weiterhelfen. Ach ja, die Zeile password server=192.168.1.1 ist fuer Dich auch ueberfluessig.
Mein Samba hat als Client in 'ner richtigen Domain gearbeitet, daher der Eintrag.


```
[global]
workgroup=workgroup
guest account=nobody
keep alive=30
os level=2
security=server
password server=192.168.1.1
socket options=TCP_NODELAY
map to guest=never
encrypt passwords=yes
invalid users=root
wins server=192.168.1.1
log file=/var/log/samba/samba.log
log level=5
max log size=200
write raw=no
read raw=no
name resolve order=wins hosts lmhosts bcast
printing=cups
```


----------

